# شروط اختيار الخادم



## مينا إيليا (14 مايو 2014)

*الخادم
*​*
 

 شروط اختيار الخادم

 

 مستواه الروحي:

 

  حيثما وجد الخادم الأمين النشيط فهناك الثمر الكثير. ولذا فإنه يحسن قبل  أن تخوض في موضوع الخدمة أن نقف قليلاً لنعرف من هو الخادم..؟

 الخادم  إنسان عرف الله وإمتلأ قلبه بحبه وتذوق حلاوة الحياة معه، فطفق يحدث  الآخرين عن الله. وعلي هذا فالخادم مفروض فيه أن يكون في حالة روحية أسمي  من مخدوميه. يجب أن يكون نقياً في أفكاره وسلوكه وحياته عموماً. لأنه  بحياته يظهر لمخدوميه طريق الحياة. وهكذا يتقدم المخدومين بالمثل أكثر من  الكلام. إن كلماته تدخل إلي قلوب سامعيه إن كانت حياته تؤكد كلماته، وما  يقوله بالكلام يوضحه بالمثال. ولذا قال النبي قديماً "علي جبل عال إصعدي يا  مبشرة صهيون" (أش9:40).. ومعني هذا أن من يعلم الاخرين تعاليم السماء يجب  أن يكون قد ترك المستويات المنخفضة التي للأفعال الأرضية ويحب أن يري  واقفاً علي ذروة، وهو ما عبر عنه الوحي بجبل عال.. يجب أن يكون الخادم في  حالة روحية وثقافة دينية من مخدوميه. فمن المعروف أن الماء يجري منحدراً من  الأرض المترفعة إلي الأقل إرتفاعاً، لكنها لا تجري من المنخفض إلي  المرتفع...!!

 ليست مهمة الخادم تعليم الناس وتلقينهم كلام الله بل  توصيلهم إليه، وليس عمله إرشادهم إلي طريق الرب بوصفه إياه لهم، بل أن  يجعلهم يضعوا أقدامهم علي هذا الطريق ويرافقهم فيه. ولا يقنع بحديث عن  المسيح يبهر به مخدوميه، بل بتسليمهم للرب نفسه.. ويجب ألا يقنع الخادم  بأعمال حسنة وصالحة – إذا ما قورنت بأعمال الأشرار بل يجب أن يفوق ذوي  الأعمال الصالحة من بين مخدوميه. وكما يتقدمهم بحكم كونه معلمهم، عليه أن  يتقدم في الفضيلة أيضاً. من الضروري أن تكون اليد التي تنظف نظيفة وإلا  وسخت كل شيئ تلمسه. من أجل ذلك يقول النبي "تطهروا يا حاملي آنية الرب"  (أش11:52). ومن هم حاملي آنية الرب إلا الذين يحملون النفوس لكي يقربوها  إلي الله. قال الرب لحنانيا الرب إلا الذين يحملون النفوس لكي يقربوها إلي  الله. قال الرب لحنانيا عن بولس الرسول قبل تجديده "لأن هذا لي إناء مختار  إسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني إسرائيل" (أع15:9).

 ويؤكد معلمنا بولس هذه  المعاني في كلامه إلي الكورنثيين "لسنا نجعل عثرة في شيء لئلا تلام الخدمة.  بل في كل شيء نظهر أنفسنا كخدام الله.. في طهارة في علم في أناة في لطف  الروح القدس في محبة بلا رياء في كلام الحق في قوة الله بسلاح البر لليمين  ولليسار" (2كو6: 3-7). وكتب إلي تلميذه تيموثاوس "لاحظ نفسك والتعليم وداوم  علي ذلك. لأنك إذا فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك والذين يسمعونك أيضاً" (1تي16:4).  وهنا نلاحظ كيف أن الرسول يربط بين حياة تيموثاوس وخدمته بين الناس. إن  الكلام المجرد الصادر عن نفس غير تقية لا يستطيع أن يغير حياة المخدومين  ويصل إلي أعماقهم. قال ماراسحق "مثل المصور الذي يصور الماء علي حائط، ولا  يقدر ذلك الماء المرسوم أن يبرد عطشه، كذلك الإنسان الذي يتكلم من غير  عمل".

 

 شخصيته:

 

 الخادم قائد الجماعة التي يخدم بينها. لذا  يجب أن تتوفر له شخصية من طراز معين تؤهله لهذه الخدمة القيادية.  وبالإضافة إلي حياة الشركة التي تكون للخادم مع الله، يجب أن يكون بعيداً  بقدر الإمكان عن الأخطاء الروحية المعثرة، متمتعاً بصحة عقلية ونفسية  وشخصية، حتي يمكن أن يكون قدوة للآخرين، ولا يكون عثرة للمخدومين،.. فمثلاً  أخطاء اللسان الكثيرة هي نقائص واضحة يراها الآخرون، وقد يتأذون منها، ومن  الصعب أن نوافق علي وجود خادم لم يصل إلي مستوي مقبول في هذه الناحية.  والغضب وعدم ضبط الأعصاب وما إلي ذلك هي نقائص أيضاً يجب تلافيها.

 ويجب  أيضاً أن يكون للمدعو للخدمة مستوي عقلي إلي جانب المستوي الروحي. ونقصد  بالمستوي العقلي، النشاط الفكري وحضور البديهة والتمييز، بحيث لا يرتبك  أمام بعض الأسئلة العارضة التي تقدم إليه في محيط الخدمة سواء من الصغار أو  الكبار، بغض النظر عن مستواه الدراسي العلمي العام... فهناك أميون ممتلئون  من روح الله والحكمة ويخدمون خدمة مثمرة...

 ولنلاحظ أيضاً أن يكون  للخادم نعمة الكلام. قال سليمان الحكيم قديماً "من أحب طهارة القلب، فلنعمة  شفتيه يكون الملك صديقه" (أم11:22).. ولا يجب التقليل من شأن هذه الناحية.  لقد قيل عن الرب يسوع "طانوا يتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه"  (لو22:4). وقال عنه أيضاً خدام رؤساء الكهنة "لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل  هذا الإنسان" (46:7). ولا يتبادر إلي الذهن إن هذا الإعجاب كان منصباً علي  الموضوعات التي كان يتناولها في التعليم، بل علي طريقة الكلام أيضاً. ما  أروع ما دونه متي الإنجيلي في خاتمة العظة علي الجبل "فلما أكمل يسوع هذه  الأقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه، لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس  كالكتبة" (مت7: 29،28).فهل أعطي لنا هذا السلطان؟ بالتأكيد. فقد قيل "كل  الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً" (يو12:1). وليس هذا فحسب، بل نستطيع –  بالإيمان- أن نعمل الأعمال التي عملها الرب يسوع وأعظم منها (يو12:14)..  لقد إصطاد بطرس بشبكة وعظة ثلاثة آلاف نفس في عظة واحدة.. وحدث في أيقونية  أن بولس وبرنابا دخلا معاً إلي مجمع اليهود وتكلما حتي "آمن جمهور كثير من  اليهود واليونانيين" (أع1:14).

 

 سلطانه:

 

 قبيل إرسال  الإرسالية الأولي، دعا السيد المسيح تلاميذه الإثني عشر "واعطاهم قوة  وسلطاناً.. وأرسلهم ليكرزوا بملكوت الله" (لو9: 2،1).. وهذا هو سر القوة.  إن هذا السلطان الإلهي هو سلاح الخادم الوحيد بعد أن نهاهم الرب أن يحملوا  شيئاً للطريق لا عصا ولا مزوداً ولا خبزاً ولا فضة" (لو3:9). إنه سلطان  يستمده الخادم الأمين من إلهه ومعلمه الذي يعمل "كمن له سلطان وليس  كالكتبة" (مت29:7).. قد يكون التعليم واحداً، لكنه يخرج بالروح حياً  وبسلطان من فم واحد، وميتاً من فم الآخر..

 مسئوليته:

 يشعر الخادم  الأمين أن مخدوميه الذين عرفوا معرفة حقة هم مجده وموضوع فرحه وإكليل  إفتخاره (1تس2: 20،19).. وأنهم ختم رسالته في الرب (1كو2:9)، أي أنهم  العلامة التي تظهر صحة وقانونية رسالته. فالرسالة لا تعتمد لدي الجهات  الرسمية إلا إذا كانت ممهورة بخاتم رسمي...!!

 من أجل ذلك يشعر كل خادم  أمين أنه مسئول عن حياة كل فرد من مخدوميه مسئولية مباشرة أمام الله. ولذا  فإن جهاده يقف عند حد، حتي "يحضر كل إنسان كاملاً في المسيح يسوع"  (كو29:1).

 ويضاعف من شعور الخادم بالمسئولية، قيمة النفس البشرية في  نظره. إن قيمة كل نفس هي دم المسيح الذي مات عنها لينقذها من العالم الحاضر  الشرير. وبقدر ما تزداد قيمة النفس في نظر الخادم بقدر ما يزداد جهاده  وتتضاعف تضحياته من أجل خلاصها. من أجل هذا كانت أتعاب الخدمة والدموع التي  سكبت لأجل كل نفس، والميتات التي لاقاها المبشرون بالخلاص.

 لقد إقتدي  الخدام الأمناء بالرب يسوع خادم الخلاص الذي أحبنا وأسلم ذاته فداء عنا..  ذاك الذي فتش عن خروف واحد ضال، ودرهم واحد مفقود، وسعي وراء إنرأى خاطئة  هي السامرية، وقال "هكذا ليست مشيئة أمام أبيكم الذي في السموات أن يهلك  أحد هؤلاء الصغار" (مت14:18). هذا ما نلمسه في حياة رسوله بولس الذي لم  يحتسب لشيء، ولا كانت نفسه ثمينة عنده، حتي أتم بفرح سعيه، والخدمة التي  أخذها من الرب يسوع.. نستطيع أن نلمس غيرة هذا المبشر العظيم والخادم  الأمين في حديثه الوداعى إلي قسوس أفسس. "لذلك أشهدكم اليوم هذا، إني برئ  من دم الجميع. لأني لم أؤخر أن أخبركم بكل مشورة الله. احترزوا إذن لأنفسكم  ولجميع الرعية.. لذلك اسهروا متذكرين إني ثلاث سنين ليلاً نهاراً لم أفتر  عن أن أنذر بدموع كل واحد" (أع20: 26-31).

 أرجو أن تقف أخي قليلاً عند  كل كلمة من كلمات الرسول السابقة. إن وراءها نفساً كبيرة عرفت حقاً قيمة  خلاص الرب، وقيمة كل نفس مات الرب عنها .. لاحظ معي كلمته الأخيرة "أنذر  بدموع كل واحد" .. هذه ظاهرة واضحة في حياة هذا الرسول. لقد كتب إلي كنيسة  كولوسي قائلاً "منذرين كل إنسان، ومعلمين كل إنسان بكل حكمة، لكي نحضر كل  إنسان كاملاً في المسيح يسوع" (كو29:1).. لقد شعر هذا الرسول العظيم – رغم  عدم ثباته في مكان معين بحكم رسالته التبشيرية التي تقتضيه الإنتقال من  مكان إلي مكان – شعر أنه مسئول عن كل نفس... وهكذا تمم رسالته وختم عليها  بالدموع، ولذا استطاع في النهاية أن يقول في إطمئنان "إني برئ من دم  الجميع"، "جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، أكملت السعي..".

 كان بولس ينذر بدموع كل  واحد.. فهو بلا شك يعرف مسئوليته كاملة. إنه كمعلمه الذي يعرف خرافه  ويدعوها بأسمائها" (يو3:10).. ولا شك أن تلك الدموع التي سكبها الرسول كانت  أمام عرش النعمة في صلوات متواترة، كما يتضح في حديثه إلي أهل رومية "الله  الذي أعبده بروحي في إنجيل إبنه شاهد لي كيف بلا إنقطاع أذكركم متضرعاً في  صلواتي.." (رو1: 10،9).

 نحن نقرأ عن خدام كثيرين، كانوا لا يهدأون إذا  رأوا نفساً واحدة خارج الحظيرة أو منحرفة عن طريق الرب. ومن هؤلاء القديس  مقاريوس أسقف قاو الذي كان يشاهد باكياً في أثناء وعظه. لأنه أعطي نعمة أن  يري كل إنسان علي حقيقته.. كان يري خطاياه كما يري الزيت في الإناء  الزجاجي. ولذا فحينما كان يعظ ويري بعضاً من أولاده الروحيين غير التائبين  كان بيكي شاعراً بمسئوليته، وأنه سيعطي حساباً عن كل نفس..

 ونود أن  نشير إلي أمر هام، وهو أن نظرة الخادم الامين للنفوس، لا تقف عند حد  المؤمنين وحدهم، وصلواته لا ترفع من أجل هؤلاء وحدهم، بل من أجل الجميع..  مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين. فالرب مات لأجل الجميع، لكي يتمتع الكل ببركات خلاصه..  إنه لا يهدأ وهو يري خرافاً كثيرة خارج الحظيرة، بينما راعي الخراف  العظيم، ربنا يسوع المسيح، ينادي الجميع "تعالوا... وأنا أريحكم".

 

 اختياره:

 

  إن مجرد اختيار أولئك المدعوين للخدمة لهو أمر عسير في ذاته، فبالإضافة  إلي بعض الإشتراطات التي نوهنا عنها آنفاً حينما تحدثنا عن شخصية الخادم،  نود أن نلفت النظر إلي أنه لا يليق أبداً أن نأتي بشاب عادي، لم تتأصل فيه  محبة الله، وليس له حياة شركة متزايدة مع الرب كل يوم، ونعهد إليه بأي خدمة  تعليمية مهما كان عمله وثقافته سواء الدينية أو العالمية. إن الإقدام علي  مثل هذه الخطوة له ضرر مزدوج في ذاته. ففضلاً عن عدم إمكانه إفادة سامعيه  الفائدة الروحية الأصلية، بل ربما تسبب في إعثارهم نتيجة بعض تصرفاته، فإنه  يضر ذاته.. سيصبح له شخصيتان، شخصية خارج الخدمة تسير في فلكها الذي  ألفته، وشخصية داخل دائرة الخدمة تحاول أن تظهر في سلوك الخادم يكون نابعاً  من حياته الداخلية.. وهكذا يتعلم مثل هذا الشاب فن الرياء.. لقد صدق  القديس يوحنا الدرجي حينما قال "الذين هم في زمان التوبة لا يجوز أن يجلسوا  علي كرسي المعلمين".. فالمعلم له كرامته الخاصة، ولا يمكن أن تتفق الكرامة  مع التوبة التي من أولي مقاومتها الندم الشديد.

 وليس أدل علي صدق ذلك،  مما قاله أحد الأدباء "إن النساء إذا وضعن الجنة قبل أوانها لا يملأن  البيوت أحياء بل القبور أمواتاً". ومعني ذلك أن الجنين إذا خرج من بطن الأم  قبل موعد الولادة المعروف فإنه سيكون سقطاً وهكذا كل من يتقدم للخدمة قبل  نضجه روحياً.. ربما ملأ الدنيا كلاماً، لكن الكلمة تخرج من فمه ميتة!! قال  سليمان الحكيم "إذا إمتلأت السحب مطراً تريقه علي الأرض" (جا3:11). إن هذا  القول ينطبق علي المعلمين، ولذا قال القديس إيرونيموس جيروم في تفسيره  للأية السابقة "السحب هم المعلمون. فعندما تكون مملوءة ماء روحياًً يمكنها  أن تغيث به الأرض. أما إذا لم يكن فيها ماء، فيتم فيها قول يهوذا الرسول:  "غيوم بلا ماء تحملها الرياح، أشجار خريفية بلا ثمر" (يه12).

 وفضلاً عن  ذلك فإن الأمر يحتاج إلي مشورة الله بصلوات وأصوام كثيرة. هكذا فعل السيد  المسيح المعلم الأعظم، العارف بكل شيء وفاحص القلوب، قبيل اختياره لتلاميذه  الإثني عشر، وذلك حتي نحذو حذوه وننسج علي منواله. فلقد أمضي الليلة  السابقة كلها في الجبل يصلي منفرداً (لو6: 13،12).. وهكذا أيضاً فعل  التلاميذ، حينما أرادوا أن يقيموا تلميذاً عوضاً عن يهوذا الإسخريوطي،  فصلوا قائلين "ايها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين أنت من هذين الإثنين أياً  إخترته" (أع:24:1).

 إن إحتياجات الخدمة الكثيرة في أنحاء الكرازة لا  تحملنا علي التفريط في المبدأ. لقد لمس الرب يسوع بنفسه هذه الإحتياجات  حينما كان "يطوف المدن كلها والقري يعلم في مجامعها، ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت  ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب".. لمسها حينما رأي الجموع "منزعجين  ومنطرحين كغنم لا راعي لها".. أما أثر إنطباعات هذه الإحتياجات في نفس الرب  فكان قوله لتلاميذه "الحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون. فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن  يرسل فعله إلي حصاده" (مت9: 35-38).

 وهنا نلاحظ أنه رغم كثرة الحصاد،  فإن الرب يسوع مضي في خطته الإلهية الحكيمة التي ينبغي أن نحنو حذوها. فلم  يعد سوي قلة من التلاميذ، عهد إليهم بالتبشير بملكوته.. وقد أرانا في هذا  المقام أيضاً، كيف نتصرف إزاء الإحتياجات المتزايدة بقوله "فأطلبوا من رب  الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة لحصاده".. إذن حينما تلتهب قلوبنا غيرة من أجل كثرة  الحصاد وحينما نعاين الحقول قد أبيضت، وحينما تأخذنا الشفقة علي إخوتنا  المنزعجين والمنطرحين كغنم لا راعي لها.. علينا أن نطلب من رب الحصاد أن  يرسل الفعلة اللازمين.. ولا شك أنه سيفعل، لأنه غيور علي النفوس التي مات  عنها...

 

 إعداده:

 

 بعد أن يتم اختيار الخادم، تبدأ مرحلة  إعداده، إن إعداد الخادم الحقيقي ليس أمراً هيناً. ليست المسألة أن يستمع  خادم مدارس الأحد إلي مجموعة من الدروس يراعي فيها التنوع في المعرفة، وبعد  ذلك يعهد إليه بالخدمة. وليس الأمر بالنسبة للطالب الإكليريكي الذي يعد  لكي يصبح واعظاً أو خادماً للمذبح، أن يشحن عقله بالعلوم الدنية... ليس هذا  أو ذلك هو المطلوب. وليست هذه وسيلة إعداد الخادم.

 

 فترة الإعداد:

 

  يجب ألا تسند مهمة التعليم إلي من يقع عليه الإختيار إلا بعد إعداده  جيداً، إن السيد المسيح "المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم" (كو3:2)،  الكامل في كل عمل صالح، لم يبدأ خدمته المعروفة إلا في سن الثلاثين، مع أنه  قادر علي التعليم وهو بعد صبي. أليس وهو في الثانية عشرة من عمره أذهل  معلمي الشعب بفهمه وأجوبته (لو47:2)!!

 والسي المسيح لم يرسل تلاميذه  للكرازة فور إتمامه الفداء بصلبه وقيامته، بل أمهلهم حتي صعوده، حيث كان  يثبتكم مدة أربعين يوماً. وحتي بعد صعوده أوصاهم ألا يبرحوا أورشليم إلا  بعد أن يلبسوا قوة من الأعالي. ولذا لا نعجب إذا كانت عظة القديس بطرس  الأولي يوم الخمسين جذبت للإيمان ثلاثة آلاف نفس. من المهم جداً أن نضع في  قلبنا أن الخدمة ليست صناعة كلام.

 إذن علينا ألا نتعجل في تسليم الخدمة  لأولئك المختارين لها إلا بعد إعدادهم سليماً، مهما كانت الدواعي والظروف،  لأن الخطأ لا يصلح بخطأ. وما لنا وكل هذا، والسيد المسيح نفسه قد أعد  خداماً، فلنتأمل كيف أعدهم...

 أمامنا فصل إعداد خدام: المعلم هو السيد  المسيح نفسه. تلاميذ هذا الفصل هم الرسل الإثني عشر. وسائل الإيضاح معجزات  كان يعملها أمامهم. ومع كل ذلك فقد إستغرق إعداد التلاميذ في هذا الفصل  أكثر من ثلاث سنوات.. وكانت الدراسة يومية وتشمل معظم اليوم.

 ونحن نعد  الخدام بطريقة آلية عجيبة، وفي فترة قصيرة..!! لنلاحظ الفارق العظيم بيننا  وبين الرب ذاته في هذا الصدد.. المسيح فاحص القلوب هو الذي اختار هؤلاء  التلاميذ، ويعلم مدي صلاحيتهم واستعدادهم لحمل الرسالة العظيمة التي سيعهد  إليهم بحملها. أما نحن فكل ما يمكننا أن نعمله، هو أننا نتوسم في بعض  الشبان الطيبة والهدوء، فندعوهم للخدمة دون أن نعرف دواخلهم، التي قد تكون  في حقيقتها مثقلة بمتاعب روحية كثيرة.. ومع ذلك، نجد الرب يسوع يعد تلاميذه  في أكثر من ثلاث سنين، بينما نعدهم نحن في أقل من ذلك بكثير، نجد الرب  يسوع يعد تلاميذه في اكثر من ثلاث سنين، بينما نعدهم نحن في أقل من ذلك  بكثير، وشتان بيننا وبين الرب!!

 ولا يفوتنا في هذا المقام أن ننوه  بالمنطق العيب الذي يُستخدم في بعض فروع الخدمة، حيث يسندون خدمة لبعض  الشباب شعوراً منهم بأن هذه وسيلة لربطهم بالكنيسة فلا ينحرفون..!! ويؤسفنا  أن نقول إن هذا المنطق – فضلاً عن سقمه – فإنه مهين لله، ويسبب ضعفاً  للخدمة، ويجلب لها الكثير من المتاعب.

 

 كيفية الإعداد:

 

 ونركز هنا عن إعداد خدام مدارس الأحد بنوع خاص. فمنهج الدراسة في فصول إعداد الخدام يجب أن يشمل:

  قدراً طيباً من الثقافة الدينية: كدراسة الكتاب المقدس واللاهوت والعقائد  والطقوس والتاريخ الكنيس.. هذا فضلاً عن الدراسات الروحية البحتة التي يجب  أن تعطي لها عناية خاصة. فالخادم في حقل خدمته يخدم فئات من المخدومين من  ذوي الثقافات المتنوعة. ومن ثم يصبح في أمس الحاجة إلي ثقافة دينية عالية،  ويرد بها علي أسئلة مخدوميه، خاصة في وقتنا الحاضر الذي تفشت فيه الإتجاهات  الفكرية المادية والإباحية والإلحادية.

 بعض الأسس التربوية والنفسية  التي تعين الخادم علي فهم شخصية المخدومين وكيفية التعامل معهم. مثال ذلك  دراسة مراحل النمو المختلفة وخصائص كل مرحلة، وكيفية تطبيقها، وذلك في  تحضير الدرس وإعطائه لمخدوميه بالصورة التي تجعله شيقاً ومهماً بالنسبة  لهم.. كذلك يجب تدريب الخادم علي إستخدام الوسائل التعليمية المختلفة.

 تدريباً عملياً علي الخدمة. وذلك بأن يعهد للخدام الذين هم في مرحلة الإعداد بالخدمة تحت إشراف خدام قدامي ذوي خبرة لتوجيههم.

  وثمة أمر أخير نود أن نلفت النظر إليه، ألا وهو موضوع التلمذة في الكنيسة.  يحسن جداً أن يظل الخادم محتفظاً بروح التلمذة الحقة حتي بعد بدء خدمته.  فالمسيحية في أصولها قائمة علي فكرة التلمذة وروحها. قال الرب يسوع  لتلاميذه قبيل صعوده "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم.. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع  ما أوصيتكم به" (مت28: 20،19).

 لقد سارت الكنيسة الأولي ردحاً من  الزمان متممة أمر سيدها، فكانت قوية، وكان مجتمع المؤمنين ينمو ويتزايد في  العدد والفضيلة والمعرفة. و نجانب الصواب إذا قلنا أن التلمذة في مفهومها  الأصيل هي الخدمة الفردية التي هي الدعامة الأولي في بنيان النفوس.. الخدمة  الفردية المبنية علي الطاعة والإتضاع من جانب التلميذ، يقابلها الحب  والغيرة من جانب المعلم. ويمكن تحقيق هذه الفكرة في إجتماعات الخدمة بحيث  تكون فرصة للإستفادة الإيجابية دون مناقشة النواحي الإدارية في الخدمة. أما  هذه الأخيرة فيحسن أن تبحث في إجتماع خاص. والحق إننا لسنا في حاجة إلي  كلام كثير بقدر حاجتنا إلي تلمذة حقة وعمل فردي. وإذا كان العمل الفردي  لازماً بين المؤمنين، فكم يكون أكثر لزوماً للخدام الناشئين.

 

 (كتاب بستان الروح-الجزء 2- أنبا يؤانس)
*


----------

